# Nespresso Club



## bluefoam (Jan 27, 2011)

Does anyone here use nespresso coffee? I have the machine and can get the capsules at Dubai Mall, but can't find the location online to log in to the nespresso club... does it only work over the phone? Surely they have a website for ordering the capsules...


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

We do.

There is a store in Green Community (5 mins away from house) so found it is easier to buy there. Or same easy when shopping in a Mall.

Google found on-line: Nespresso coffee capsules box in UAE | Souq


----------



## aysem (May 7, 2012)

I am not sure if the club really exists or has any benefits, they don't seem into marketing or CRM here. And delivery sometimes mean suffering in Dubai, I can't risk my precious capsules. 
I am buying capsules by myself from MoE and Dubai Mall.


----------



## bluefoam (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks guys, it seems the club isn't particularly active here, I'll continue to get them at he mall.


----------



## bluefoam (Jan 27, 2011)

...its very disappointing, considering the fact that the machines cost almost twice what they do in elsewhere. I thought the whole point was that it was a premium product with a premium service.


----------

